# IBELUX 40mm f0.85



## nda (Dec 14, 2013)

this will be an amazing lens for low light photogs, will be available in eos m mount + fuji-x and others!

http://www.fujirumors.com/worlds-fastest-lens-for-fuji-x-mount-announced-the-ibelux-f0-85/

http://kipon.com/en/articledetail.asp?id=60


----------

